# Framing Nailer... why so many angles?



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

I have amassed a number of Sears gift cards and want to buy a framing nailer to add to the arsenal. What is the usage difference between nailers of different angles? I see 21, 28, 32, etc.. Won't be building houses from the foundation up but finishing a basement or building a deck are well within the possibilities. Thanks all!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but I think 21 is standard for full-head nailers. ~30-degree nailers typically used clipped-head nails. I could be wrong though.

Check into the price of nails. Often they vary by the nailers they will fit. You might kick yourself for buying a nailer that takes more-expensive nails when you start shooting them. I love my framing nailer - have used it on some minor projects and building my basement. Indispensable tool if you ask me. Probably because I'd be missing a thumb if I had to swing a hammer to frame.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

21 degree is probably the most common, nails are usually cheaper at a lumber or other supply house, the big box stores charge almost 2xs for a case. Make sure you get a gun that shoots full round head nails, some codes dont accept clipped heads


----------

